# Octopus Orchid Advices



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Super cute, but I have no idea how to culture this, looks so different from my norm ppp (phrag, Paph, Phal) big three types.

Looks kind of fragile, is this an easy one? Would my east window do it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice Prosthechea cochleata.

Grow it intermediate to warm temperature and give it medium light and east window is fine!

Water and let it dry out before watering.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Aug 5, 2016)

It's easy to grow.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 6, 2016)

Easy plant. Put it in a bright spot among your ppp collection and water like a Phal. And yes, Prosthechea cochleata, so add another p to your list.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Good point, Expand collection to pppp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

